# Pictures



## Roto-Rooter (Jan 31, 2015)

Unclog here are the pics I think?????


----------



## bulldozer (Jan 11, 2009)

Looking good


----------



## saysflushable (Jun 15, 2009)

Is that a Mytana or Roto rooter proprietary machine. I thought you had a small real on the big machine but I guess not


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

That's a a 12' box huh! Boy, that skid takes up quite a bit of room I may need to go 14'


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Gorlitz cable machines? How big is your water tank? 250?

I have a 35 gallon in my enclosed trailer unit and a 100 gallon in my van unit. 

After using the large tank it makes my 35 a PITA! I would love to have 300-500 in a box like you do. Set up a heater and you can jet 365 if when homeowners faucets are frozen or turned off for winter


----------



## Roto-Rooter (Jan 31, 2015)

Guys believe it or not that is the same machine my dad started with in 1952. I did send it to G&R Cable (who now has the patent) and have the frame made longer and a GFI installed. The gearbox is the same. The small machine is a Roto-Rooter 4100 with 5/16 cable. The large reels have 11/16 hollow core. The jetter is a American Jetter with a 200 gal tank. It will run me 32 min at full throttle. The camera is a Gator cam system made by Pearpoint. All in all This setup works for me. Like I said in a earlier post different parks of the country different equipment, That makes the world go round.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Roto-Rooter said:


> Guys believe it or not that is the same machine my dad started with in 1952. I did send it to G&R Cable (who now has the patent) and have the frame made longer and a GFI installed. The gearbox is the same. The small machine is a Roto-Rooter 4100 with 5/16 cable. The large reels have 11/16 hollow core. The jetter is a American Jetter with a 200 gal tank. It will run me 32 min at full throttle. The camera is a Gator cam system made by Pearpoint. All in all This setup works for me. Like I said in a earlier post different parks of the country different equipment, That makes the world go round.


I like it man looks good. Is there a reason your Jetter doesn't favor curbside? Do you have a heat source in the box or antifreeze on the fly?


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Now that is a good looking and well designed drain cleaning and inspection truck. I can tell you've been doing this a long time.....looks like you have exactly what you need and nothing you don't. 

Question....1st pic on passenger side is a box under the hoses. Looks like a wooden stool or something is upside down is in the box.....what is that?


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Something I don't see is any remote hose reel for the jetter. Am I missing it or you just don't use it?


----------



## MACK ATTAKK (Jan 11, 2015)

Shoot'N'Plumber said:


> That's a a 12' box huh! Boy, that skid takes up quite a bit of room I may need to go 14'


Lol


----------



## Roto-Rooter (Jan 31, 2015)

gear junkie said:


> Now that is a good looking and well designed drain cleaning and inspection truck. I can tell you've been doing this a long time.....looks like you have exactly what you need and nothing you don't.
> 
> Question....1st pic on passenger side is a box under the hoses. Looks like a wooden stool or something is upside down is in the box.....what is that?


That wooden stool is my knees. At 65 I can not squat beside the machine like I use to. As for the foot remote & remote reel it is in the left corner behind the tank. Can't see it in the picture. I have it mounted that way because of the exhaust and also if you notice the motor and key start is on the right. Didn't want that right up against the wall. I can stand on the ground and do everything and in this area there is not problem parking on the WRONG side of the road. Long as I am working nothing will be said anyway. Glad you guys like the setup THANKS


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

So RR, you're the first person on the forums I've met that picked American Jetter. Personally I think spec wise, it's a better product out there then JNW but would like to hear why you picked them?


----------

